# How much do the Nubian Dairy goats go for?



## Coopedup

I was thinking of getting some goats for my pasture and i have 4 acres fenced in. I would like to get some nubians  does anyone know how much a nubian goat would go for?


----------



## dkluzier

I paid $240 for 2 nubians last Fall, doe sisters, sellers wanted $150/each but I got a package deal for both.  Bought a doeling for $75.  All registered.  Think it depends on where you are and the demand in your area, like everything else I guess. Also they weren't from a bloodline with all the fancy pedigrees, they were all 4H projects.  

I paid $75 each for crossbred does in 2008.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I am in East Central Oklahoma.  The going price here is for just a farm goat, $150.00 for a doe about 6 mo. of age, not bred.

I am thinking about getting a bred doe, about 3-4 years old and was quoted $300.00.  Starting price.  These are goats that are registered, but not show goats.

It is really better to buy from a breeder that you can ask questions of.  There are many questions to ask.  I recommend a good book on goats.   Storey's book on Dairy Goats is a good one.

They must be vaccinated and wormed and fed properly or they won't thrive.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms

I sell our 'better' milk line Nub kids for $150-$200 as bottle babies.  Does in milk or bred does for $200-300$
Recorded grade or "just grass eaters" are $100-$150, depending on if they're bred, their age, etc.
"Pet quality" kids go for $50-75 ea.


----------



## freemotion

Around here, the Humane Society has a facility for farm animals and there are usually whethers available for adoption.  They are usually in good health before becoming available for adoption.


----------



## savingdogs

We wanted to get nubians but they were a little spendy for us, so we went for nubian mixes. They could be considered quasi mini-nubians (first generation). 
We got two doelings and a wether for 250.00 at three months of age, vaccinated, wether was "wethered" and all three disbudded. Found the sellers at the county fair 4H booth and made friends. We actually only wanted to buy the doelings and the price was for the two of them and the wether was thrown in free. Now we like him as much as the girls. One of the two females has really nice udders, the other has supernumerary teats which is not desireable. We will probably breed and milk her but keep the offspring of the one with the nicer udders when we decide to keep another doeling.

We felt mixed nubians would be the way to start our little herd as we are not planning on showing and our facilities are not large, mini's are a good compromise for us (also cheaper to feed).

Incidentely, included in the price were two "lessons" on taking care of goats, including a tour of their facility prior to bringing our new goats home and advice on where to shop in our area for supplies and hay. We found their advice one of the most valuable things we "bought."


----------



## Ariel301

In my town, they range from free to $50. Nobody wants to pay much for goats, and no one cares about pedigree. I barely got $100 for a registered LaMancha out of incredible bloodlines, only one person even showed interest in a goat that 'expensive'! People here just want a backyard weed-eater, except the 4H kids, and they all want Boers. The farm down the road from me sells Nubians, Boers, and others, purebred and registered, for $25 a kid at 8 weeks old.


----------

